# Free to Roam: A Small City's New Policy that Saves Feline Lives and Tax Payer Money



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

From Maddies Fund. A foundation I greatly respect.

Maddie's Fund - Free to Roam: A Small City's New Policy that Saves Feline Lives and Tax Payer Money


----------

